# Another Nub Maduro



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So tonight I wanted to make another Nub Maduro. Started out with a Nub Connecticut and a Oliva Serie O Maduro, this is what I ended up with 

I wanted to do the head different but it just didn't work out so instead a put a double cap on it, Maduro and Conecticut. I also used the Connecticut wrapper for the band with a Nub "N" with the Maduro. 

I did the fold under thing on the foot that you have been seeing on some cigars like the Tat Black and others. This wasn't hard but I like the way it looks. 

Hope y'all enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank, now you are just showing off! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I had bigger plans for it, I was a little dissapointed with it. I just need the right tools!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

It reminds me of a reeses cup. A delicous hour long reeses cup


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

holy crap frank that's fantastic! You're getting a jump start on what's coming with nub next year. sweet.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hell why not LOL. Once they come out with it I will need to find something else to play with.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome work again Frank!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is crazy cool Frank! Awesome job


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

I was about to be mad that nobody told me that their was a Nub maduro. Then I looked further down the pictures.

Nice job!


----------



## LocoGringo (Oct 1, 2008)

looks great and the flavor sounds intriguing. Would like to see that on the market in the very near future.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Funky there will be a real Nub Maduro on the market! Sam said so yesterday


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Whoo pre-release Mad NUb! That N is cool, If Sam makes special addition NUbs he should do that!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks great man!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome work ..look great


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty cool Frank, you're getting real good at this!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Frank,
Looks lie you have discovered your hidden talent and your calling as well--Very nice bid!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very good one there Frank, I really wish more manufacturers would make the foot of the cigars like that.

PS I would like to see the NUB box pressed cammi maduro and habano


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice work Frank.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Frank... If I tried that, I would ruin two cigars. End of story.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Pretty slick, I'm don't think I would ever attempt that.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work Frank!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hell why not LOL. Once they come out with it I will need to find something else to play with.


that sounds so dirty.:biggrin: great work Frank. Can't wait for Sam to come out with a maduro. Maybe you should send him the link:teacher:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Frank - great job, as always.

I'm jealous 'cause I don't have the cojones to attempt this.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

jitzy said:


> very good one there Frank, I really wish more manufacturers would make the foot of the cigars like that.
> 
> PS I would like to see the NUB box pressed cammi maduro and habano


They use the cammi for box press because it is a lot more flexable wrapper at that stage then the other two wrappers. This is just how Oliva likes to do it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Doogie said:


> that sounds so dirty.:biggrin: great work Frank. Can't wait for Sam to come out with a maduro. Maybe you should send him the link:teacher:


I posted it on Nub Live also


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice work looks:dribble:.......i can't wait to get my hands on anub maduro


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

nicely done frank whats next?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Think I may try to make a pipe cigar. But don't know when.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Keep it up you make some amazing cross over gars!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Frank, never thought of it to make it your job?? :biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

No I already have a job


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Frank, that is WAY cool bro! Crap, you did a awesome job on that. Very jealous 

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job Frank!!You planning on doing this when you retire?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Nice job Frank!!You planning on doing this when you retire?


I really have an itch to blend myself a cigar from start to finish. But right now just doing this for fun and to learn.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looking good


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

wow you are mastering that sh*t now!


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

That looks awesome man, I can't wait for NUB to release one


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dood, your awesome !!! with the rerools man !!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Chad, its fun I wish more of you would try it.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice ..


----------

